# IPO training in China (Video)



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a fun video of some IPO training in China. I love the decoy in the first couple of moments of the video.

Branka001??????????????????

Pedigree of dog in the video:
Line-breeding for the progency of Dodge Kiridesja and Chiente di Casa Sintiago

She is the from the same breeder that Ruger's mother Hindi came from.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice dog! I LOL'ed when I saw the decoy at the beginning of the clip.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Nice dog! I LOL'ed when I saw the decoy at the beginning of the clip.


Typical Made in China.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice dog. I loved the decoy as well. I wonder if that helps the dogs work on a passive decoy or if the decoy was on a potty break


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Wow. 
Dog ownership in China is very different from what we are used to, so I can only imagine the extra dedication and resources the owner put into training this dog for IPO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Decoy is talllllll..... 
That dog looked way younger than a year, with those thick short legs. Nice H&B rhythm though, for such a youngun.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

marshies said:


> Wow.
> Dog ownership in China is very different from what we are used to, so I can only imagine the extra dedication and resources the owner put into training this dog for IPO.


This.
After having been to China multiple times (hey my girls registered name is even from a Chinese word :] ) dog ownership there is soooo different. I'm really impressed with this dog and how the handler is doing this for his dog


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

That was actually really neat to watch! The fake decoy at the beginning was interesting! I like that idea.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

That was really interesting to watch! Thanks


----------

